# Harford Chalk Mine, Norwich, Jan 11



## Black Shuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Harford Chalk Mine resides on the south side of Norwich . At the time of writing there is very little history to be gleaned about this particular Mine, needless to say it was the last to close and dates back to around the early 1800s. These Mines run all under the Norwich Area, used to Mine Chalk for later turning into Mortar, summat to do with the Lime content and also Norfolk flint a valuble Norfolk building commodity. This was a Leviathan compared to the Rosary road Mine, and had various different twists and turns to at least a kilometre underground, and maybe more besides. The Pics,


----------



## sidsabbath (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice :wcool:


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 23, 2011)

Great set of pics dude - wish I could have stayed a little, but at least I got in there earlier this week


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks M02W it was a great place and MASSIVE.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 24, 2011)

Nearly got lost in here!!


----------



## dis36 (Feb 3, 2011)

good pics , according to my info there are about a mile of tunnels in here , its like a bloody maze till you get your head round it but what fun!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 3, 2011)

Indeed it was, much bigger than Rosary road and quite forboding.


----------



## dis36 (Feb 3, 2011)

there is a video of bbc east and the city engineers checking this out with their ball of string , search for bbc east undergroud or similar and you should find it


----------

